# Disbudding : Disbudding Swiss Bucks-pics



## Kaye White

I've mentioned several times about disbudding swiss bucks and the *V *that runs from their hornbuds...well, I let this OB buck get 5 days old before I disbudded him to show the *V* I am talking about. I am using a Rhinehart X-30. The buds are already hard, formed and starting to get a horn tip just ready to break through the skin. Just a single burn with the X-30 would not have gotten the complete ridges and a scur would have formed at the ridges. This is the first time I've done a figure 8, but thought I'd try it. I have had very good results from just laying the iron on the ridges...will know when the scabs come off if I like the figure 8, better.

*Note: does do NOT have these ridges and a single burn is all that's needed to disbud without scurs.










This is laying the iron on it's side and burning the ridge.









This is a figure 8 toward the nose burning the ridge:










Kaye


----------

